
Taking Zinc Can Shorten Your Cold. Thank a 91-Year-Old Scientist for Discovery - pseudolus
https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2020/02/10/803886479/taking-zinc-can-shorten-your-cold-thank-a-91-year-old-scientist-for-the-discover
======
simonblack
The medical uses of zinc have been known for a hundred years or more.

Zinc and Vitamin C lozenges were sold for colds about 40 years ago.

Ayrton's Zinc and Sulphur tablets were sold for teenager acne 60-80 years ago.

The addition of zinc to TPN (Total Parenteral Nutrition - Intravenous Feeding)
formulations was widely used 35 years ago.

